# Worst In Show



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 15, 2010)

At Salinas, California - a Coast Starlight stop and hometown of some famous 20th century writer guy - an alternative show celebrates (mocks?) vehicles at the opposite end of the automotive spectrum from those on display at the nearby, and world famous, "Concours d'Elegance:"

Celebrating battered lemons of the road

"'We're looking for terrible cars that would be shunned off the field at any other Monterey venue,' said Jay Lamm, one of the brains behind the event and a LeMons judge who says he is eager to be persuaded with gifts of booze, barbeque or, for the less imaginative, an infusion of cash."

BTW, and IIRC, that writer guy was mostly famous for a scholarly treatise that exposed the seedy underworld of arithmetic, "The Grapes of Math."

EDIT: Concours d'LeMons website.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Nowhere else but California eh? :lol: Gotta love it, satire is always great when well done, and to poke fun @ the rich swells over in Monterrey is priceless! :wub: Good find Patrick!


----------

